# محاضرات نقابة المهندسين - للمهندس / أيمن عمر



## شهدشهد (21 أكتوبر 2009)

إخوانى أحب أن أقدم لكم , محاضرات نقابة المهندسين فى كلاً من :

HVAC & Fire Fighting & Plumbing

بشرح المهندس الفاضل / أيمن عمر

و للأمانة فى النقل , فهى ليست لى و إنما أخذتها من صديق لى و لا أعرف صاحبها , و هى مكتوبة بأسلوب جميل

فأرجو الشكر و الدعاء لصاحب هذه المواد و لكل من ساهم فى نشرها

للتنزيل
هنا​


----------



## egy_silver (21 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamed mech (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شهد انتا زى الشهد
بارك الله فيك و فى استاذنا و معلمنا الفاضل المهندس ايمن عمر


----------



## المهندس ماكس (21 أكتوبر 2009)

الف الف شكر لك يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع وتقديم المساعدة .... ان شاء الله انا هسافر بكره احجز الدورة دى هناك... انا لى سؤال كمان هل تعرف مركز الاميرية لدورات الميكانيكاitc ولو تعرفه ماهو مدى جودة الدورات هناك وايه هو المركز الافضل اللى اقدر اخد فيه دورات هيدروليك بغض النظر عن الامور المادية


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكى على المجهود الرائع ووفقكى الله لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## eng_taha_a (22 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور على المحاضرات


----------



## الدكة (22 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع بارك الله فيك ... جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (22 أكتوبر 2009)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع
والله موضوع جميل جدا- مختصر مفيد


----------



## م/عادل حسن (22 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر اختى الكريمه
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamadalx (22 أكتوبر 2009)

With my all best regards


----------



## amirhelmy (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mech_mohamed (23 أكتوبر 2009)

لم اجد شيئا اشكرك به الا:
كما قال رسول الله عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام " مادام الله فى عون العبد مادام العبد فى عون اخيه"


----------



## شهدشهد (23 أكتوبر 2009)

إخوانى , جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الردود الجميلة

و أدعو الله التوفيق و الثبات لنا و لكل القائمين و المشاركين فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxx


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (24 أكتوبر 2009)

Thank you so much


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احسان الهي ظهير (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.tamermosa (24 أكتوبر 2009)

نسال الله لنا ولكى العفو والعافيه فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## ميدو61087 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

المهندس اللى بيسال عن مركز الاميريه tcc والله ده اجمل مركز هتشوف فيه دورات فى حياتك عملى مائه فى المائه انا اخدت فيه دوره كانت عاملاها وزارة الصناعه لمدة 6 اشهر فى النيوامتيك والهيدروليك والكنترول والplc وال cnc والالكترونيات وده كله عملى والله انا بعتبر ان ده احسن مركز لاى مهندس فى مصر يتدرب فيه ولعلمك اكبر الشركات بتودى فيه زى احمد عز وشركة الحاويات ونقل البضائع وشركات كبيره فانصحك تقدم فيه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا اختي (((((شهد)))) على المجهود البديع
وبارك الله في عملك وعمل الاخوة في 
((((ملتقى المهندسين العرب))))


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 نوفمبر 2009)

لدي سؤال من فضلكم
في بعض الاحيان يقول الشرح انظر المنحنيات ص109
سؤالي هل رقم الصفحة التي تكون موجودة في المحاضرات ام في كتاب ما 
واذا كانت في كتاب ما هو اسم الكتاب
مع التقدير


----------



## حسام الدينن (18 نوفمبر 2009)

من فضليك أين هى المذكرة الأساسية للمهندس أيمن عمر


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

* رائع بارك الله فيك ... جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## اسامه السعدون (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير
واحب ان اشكر المهندس المتواضع ايمن عمر واذكر اني اخذت هذة الكورسات عنده وكان نعم المهندس/جزاه الله عنا كل خير ومده في عمرة


----------



## سمير شربك (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخت شهد على المواضيع الجميلة 
والأحلى من ذلك لو كانت مطبوعة كتابة كومبيوتر 
مع التحيات


----------



## م شهاب (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## ahmadmechanical (19 نوفمبر 2009)

حلو كتير 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ميدوجمال (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم ارزقنا واياكم علما نافعا ورزقا طيبا وعملا متقبلا


----------



## hsfarid (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع بارك الله فيك ... جعله في ميزان حسناتك​*


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اين كتيب النقابة


----------



## حسام الدينن (20 نوفمبر 2009)

من فضليك أين كتيب القابة


----------



## أبو معوض (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم و في المهندس ايمن عمر و الحقيقة انا لم اسعد بفرصة للقائه لاني عندما قابلت من تعلموا على يديه 
احسست بالفخر و الاعجاب بما اعطاه من جهد لاخراج مهندسين تكييف لهم قيمة 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء نادر (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## ايهابمحمد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

لدي سؤال من فضلكم
في بعض الاحيان يقول الشرح انظر المنحنيات ص109
سؤالي هل رقم الصفحة التي تكون موجودة في المحاضرات ام في كتاب ما 
واذا كانت في كتاب ما هو اسم الكتاب
مع التقدير

فعلا دا نفس سؤالى واتمنى الرد حتى تكمل الفائده من المحاضرات الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه وجزاكم الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولا بد من التثبيت حيث انه من افضل المواضيع على الاطلاق كانت ذو فائده لي 

اتمنى ان لا تسنى الرد على سؤالى 
واتمنى تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## romiooo7 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

انا تلميذ المهندس ايمن عمر اسمى المهندس رامى محمود وهوا ليه كل الفضل بعض ربنا فى اللى انا فيه بسببه دخلت المجال واشتغلت فى مكتب استشارى تبعه وسافرت السعودية حاليا وليه جمايل كتير عليا فأنا بشكرك انك نشرتى دوراته ودة اقل حاجة نقدر نقدمهاله وانا بنصح كل مهندس ميكانيكا ياخد الدورات دى بجد هيعرف قيمتها وشكرا ليكى مرة تانية


----------



## light man (1 ديسمبر 2009)

روعة مشكورة اختي الفاضلة فعلا دايما محاضرات نقابة المهندسين يضع المهندسين فيها كل قدرتهم نتمنى دائما من الاخوان مشاركتها معنا و لهم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسلام عمار (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر اختى الكريمه
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ساكانا (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## شهدشهد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يا هلا يا شباب , و أعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد لظروف خارجة عن إرادتى

أولا : أريد التنويه أننى لست بنتاً و لكن إسمى وليد

ثانياً : بالنسبة لمن سأل عن مذكرات م / أيمن عمر , و التى تشير اليها أرقام الصفحات , فيمكن الحصول عليها من نقابة المهندسين بكل سهولة , و هى ليست مكلفة , و هى متواضعة و لكن بجانب الشرح و الإستعانة بها تتحقق فائدة كبيرة جداً , و من يستطيع الإشتراك فى دورات النقابة للمهندس أيمن عمر , فلا يتردد و لن يندم أبداً


----------



## اسامه متولى جمعه (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايهابمحمد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس وليد على مجهودك الرائع وبخصوص مذكرات م / ايمن عمر ارجو شرح كيفيه الحصول عليها بمنتهى التفصيل حتى استطيع تبلغيها لاحد اصدقائي بمصر فيحصل لي عليها يعنى فين يروح ويسال مين واى تفصيله ممكنه 
وارجو من مهندس التكييف والصحى الخبره وهم كثر بالموقع والحمد لله رفع تلك المذكرات او بديل ليها مرتبط بالمحاضرات على الموقع مع المحاضرات حتى يتمكن من هو خارج مصر ان تكون استفادته كامله من تلك المحاضرات الراااااااااااائعه ونرجو التثبيت مره اخره


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و في المهندس أيمن عمر


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن حد من المهندسين يعمل سكان للاوراق المكملة للمحاضرات وله الاجر والثواب


----------



## midofm (10 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you may Allah bless your life


----------



## حسام الدينن (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*ممكن حد من المهندسين يعمل سكان للاوراق المكملة للمحاضرات وله الاجر والثواب*​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم ممكن حد من المهندسين يعمل سكان للاوراق المكملة للمحاضرات وله الاجر والثواب


----------



## رامىىىى عماد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

برجاع اعادةوضع اللينك لانة ميفتحش


----------



## رامىىىى عماد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اسف جدا بس انا كت دخلت على لين تانى وشكرا على مجهودك الرائع ف مساعدتنا


----------



## السيد احمد (21 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
فعلا المحاضرات جميله جدا بس
بس لو تكمل جميلك وتجيب الجداول الى مع المحاضرات 
تبا عملت جميل كبير جدا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lawlaw (21 مارس 2010)

شاكریــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## احمد بيو (2 أغسطس 2010)

هتلاقوا الجداول موجودة في كتاب الدكتور رمضان الي شارح فيه الكود الامريكي للتكييف وشكرااا


----------



## Atatri (2 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر و بارك الله فيكي


----------



## محب الحرمين (2 أغسطس 2010)

كتر خيرك يا هندسة موضوع ممتاز


----------



## خوفو الصغير (2 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم بارك فى شباب المسلمين


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمودمحمدمحمود (6 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## عصامحافظ (7 أغسطس 2010)

الله يمسيك بالخير يا د/ أيمن عمر و يعطيك الصحه


----------



## engineer_m2000 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا:اشكر كل من ساهم في وضع هذه المواضيع للإستفادة

ثانيا:أرجو معرفة تفاصيل الحصول علي كتاب الجداول والكرفات (الكتيب الخاص بالصفحات) ولمن نذهب بالظبط ونسأله عن هذا الكتيب وما هو سعره؟

شكرا جزيلا واسف للإطالة


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا باش مهندس ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mech_mahmoud (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وليد 

بس لو ممكن المحاضرات تكون طباعه مش خط ايد بكون افضل 

:20::20::20::20:
:20: :20: :20:
:20: :20:
:20:


----------



## elomda_5 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## objector (29 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واسكنك الجنه مع الصديقين والشهداء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (29 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## ama2828 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## محمد يس (30 سبتمبر 2010)

محاضرات المهندس ايمن حسن في نقابة المهندسين بعد اعادة الترتيب علي رابط واحد ( منقول من المنتديمن الزميل وليد )للامانه
http://www.4shared.com/file/E--IownE/Eng_Iman.html
وهي ممتازه جدا لمن يريد ان يبداء في هذا المجال
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مازن45 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله لك وأدخلك الجنه برحمته وبفضله ليس بعملك ولكن برحمته


----------



## حسام محمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا الك يا شهد


----------



## engineer_m2000 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ريت الchats والجداول أو اي داتا موجودة بالمحاضرات حد ينزلها لو سمحتم لأن المحاضرات من غيرها غير مجدية 
شكرا جزيلا لكم أخوتي وأخواتي


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى شهد وبارك الله فيك لكن ممكن تدلنى أى فروع نقابة المهندسين نحصل مذكرة الكورس المطبوع فيها للمهندس أيمن عمر ؟ يسرك الله أمرك


----------



## أيمن محمد تميم (17 نوفمبر 2010)

سلامي لك و لأستاذي م. أيمن عمر


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكاقوى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## اسامه نحله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

engineer_m2000 قال:


> يا ريت الchats والجداول أو اي داتا موجودة بالمحاضرات حد ينزلها لو سمحتم لأن المحاضرات من غيرها غير مجدية





engineer_m2000 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم أخوتي وأخواتي



ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فعلاُ لو سمحتم أى جداول أو رسومات حد يرفها 

ألف شكر للتعاون

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmadjet (20 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا ويسلموا ايديك


----------



## theguide (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الف خير يا اخي على المجهود الرائع ولكن الله يخليك احنا كلنا في امس الحاجة للجداول والكرفات الموجود ارقامها ف المحاضرات لان من غيرها مش هانقدر نشتغل بالطريقة اللي ف المحاضرات فياريت لو تكمل جميلك وتنزلها لنا يبقة كتر خيرك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يا شباب فعلا حد يتكرم ويرفع لنا الكتاب .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سهيل وائل (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخى العزيز محاضرات قيمة جدا


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## إيهاب سعيد (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير بس ياريت علشان يكتمل الموضوع ويكن العلم كامل أن يرفع الجداول مع المحاضرات


----------



## mechanic power (14 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"
انتى صديقة حميمة


----------



## الانجينيير (10 مارس 2011)

*لدي سؤال من فضلكم
في بعض الاحيان يقول الشرح انظر المنحنيات ص109
سؤالي هل رقم الصفحة التي تكون موجودة في المحاضرات ام في كتاب ما 
واذا كانت في كتاب ما هو اسم الكتاب
مع التقدير

فعلا دا نفس سؤالى واتمنى الرد حتى تكمل الفائده من المحاضرات الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعه وجزاكم الله الف خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولا بد من التثبيت حيث انه من افضل المواضيع على الاطلاق كانت ذو فائده لي 

اتمنى ان لا تسنى الرد على سؤالى 
واتمنى تثبيت الموضوع*​


----------



## creative eng (12 مارس 2011)

اللينك مش شغال ياريت يجماعة بعد اذنكم اي حد نزل الشرح ياريت يرفعه تاني 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed mech (12 مارس 2011)

الرابط مرة اخرى
و الرابط الموجود فى الصفحة الاولى يعمل لكنه يحتاج منك عمل ريفريش لع بعد فتحة

انسخ هذا الرابط و الصقه فى شريط العنوان

www.4shared.com/file/142475521/8dde554b/Engineers_Association_Courses.html

او اضغط هنا

http://www.4shared.com/file/142475521/8dde554b/Engineers_Association_Courses.html


----------



## yousefegyp (12 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يباركلك


----------



## creative eng (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك ربي خيرا ...الف شكر ياهندسة ..تم التحميل


----------



## eng.m.fawzy (29 مارس 2011)

نسال الله لنا ولكى العفو والعافيه فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## supersalah (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael gamil sayed (14 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا و جزاكم الله كل خير 
يا ريت الchats والجداول علشان الموضوع يكتمل


----------



## mechanic power (15 أبريل 2011)

ياجماعة الراجل دة كويس جدا جدا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## moha el habashy (24 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر علي المجهود الراثع......... لكن كيف احصل علي ملازم الكورس لأني قرأت المحاضرات وهي جيده جدا ولكن بعض الجداول وجدت انه يقول موجوده في المذكره او الملزمه ولا اعرف كيف احصل عليها


----------



## mokhtar247 (7 يناير 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ميدو61087 (7 يناير 2012)

يمكنك الحصول على المزكرات كامله خاصة التكييف والحريق وتغزية المياه فى الموضوع المثبت فى اول صفحه عند دخولك لمنتدى التبريد والتكييف خاصة المهندسين العرب بعنوان ليس اهم الان للقسم سوى تجميع دورات ومزكرات كورسات نقابة المهندسين للمهندس ايمن عمر


----------



## abdelsalamn (6 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## romiooo7 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## drmady (11 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابن الضاد (11 مارس 2012)

تشكر ...
لكن الرابط مابيشتغل عندى اعمل ايه


----------



## ENG.EMAD ELKASASS (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً حقيقي مشاركة وموضوع ومحاضرات قيمة جداااااا


----------



## younis najjar (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Alasawy (15 يناير 2015)

المرفقات مش بيتعملها داون لود ياحضرات ارجو الافادة


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Alasawy (15 يناير 2015)

ياجماعة هى الملفات معمولة بلوكات انا عاروز ازل الحاجت دى ارجو الافادة


----------



## اسلام القماش (13 مارس 2015)

ارجو رفع محاضرات المهندس ايمن عمر تاني ضروري وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## SherifSoly (16 مارس 2015)

اعادة رفع ملفات محاضرات تغذية المياه والصرف فقط (6 محاضرات) مضغوطين بالـ WinRAR 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/8DpeBgqvce/__-__.html


----------



## SherifSoly (16 مارس 2015)

الحمد لله وجدت المحاضرات كاملة بالمرجع اللي بيرجع له في المحاضرات (الجداول والخرائط)
http://www.4shared.com/folder/OSEI4ble/___online.html


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (10 سبتمبر 2016)

SherifSoly قال:


> الحمد لله وجدت المحاضرات كاملة بالمرجع اللي بيرجع له في المحاضرات (الجداول والخرائط)
> http://www.4shared.com/folder/OSEI4ble/___online.html



جزاك الله خيرا تسلم ايدك


----------



## adelelfeky55 (10 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مؤمن ابراهيم محمد (16 سبتمبر 2016)

تسلم ايديك


----------

